# Have you upgraded the site/logins?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Just got an email from you guys regarding customer account confirmation due to changing websites. I've seen nothing on here or FB, so presume this is a dodgy email?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I've had that email too


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Got the email too, if the passwords are salted and hashed they would have no idea what the password are so changing it is the easiest option.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Just got an email from you guys regarding customer account confirmation due to changing websites. I've seen nothing on here or FB, so presume this is a dodgy email?


Hi Alex,

Yes, that email is a genuine email from us :thumb:

We have upgraded the website to a fresh new look as well as speeding it up substantially! We have are also now mobile optimised so iPads, tablets and phones users all get a better experience.

We moved over basic details of name, address and email to the new site but obviously we couldn't move the passwords so we sent out the email so you guys could reactivate your accounts. I apologise that we didn't get here sooner to let you know but its been a huge undertaking to try and set the site up and move all the information across which were still working on today (we moved Monday night :doublesho)

So please do activate your account and have a look around when you get a minute.

Cheers,

John


----------

